# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  1st BANDUNG YOUNG KOI SHOW 2011

## sbw

*Mohon doa restu & dukunganya kami ZNA CHAPTER BANDUNG bermaksud akan mengadakan** "1st BANDUNG YOUNG KOI SHOW 2011"


*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Gw turun sekolam ke bdg, booking vat 1 yak ... Ama kolam buat shiro dan hi utsuri 168 bu dan 170 bu , tlg akang provide yak ? .. Hehe


 Udah di bilang urusan vat hiutsuri ama shiro 170bu yg handling om sb...  ::  v

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Sukses Bandung!!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Lokasinya belum kenal hihihi...siap-siap city tour Bandung lagi nih  ::

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Lokasinya belum kenal hihihi...siap-siap city tour Bandung lagi nih


Batu nunggal daerah soekarnohatta ,paling 5menit dari exit tol moh.tohha..ditunggu ya  :Welcome: d

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kalo om sony maennya ke daerah segitiga emas om dony.....kagak pernah ngajak2 pula...hehehe


Wowww segitiga emas ? .. Ruarr biasa

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Juri-juri 1st Bandung Young Koi show 2011 :
> Hidekazu Yoshida (Odakan fish farm)
> Takayoshi Omosako (Omosako)
> Kenji Tani (Tani fish farm)
> Takaharu Inoue (Beppu)
> Motoharu Sakai (Sakai)
> Ryuki Narita (Narita fish farm)
> Futoshi Mano (Dainichi)
> Toshihiro Hirasawa (Marudo)
> Cheng Kwok Kwai


Mantap2 jurinya .. Top bgt.. Head judge hi utsuri tetep kang sbw kan ? .. Dateng loh pasukan hi utsuri jkt..

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Did you find this post helpful?   |  
>  Originally Posted by sbw  
> Juri-juri 1st Bandung Young Koi show 2011 :
> Hidekazu Yoshida (Odakan fish farm)
> Takayoshi Omosako (Omosako)
> Kenji Tani (Tani fish farm)
> Takaharu Inoue (Beppu)
> Motoharu Sakai (Sakai)
> Ryuki Narita (Narita fish farm)
> ...


Nuhun jar... Tos di postingkeun....t

----------


## gunradal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan aku ktmu ikan mas boy lsg minta pulang.... :Frusty:

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kan biasa lu bawa mikrolet merah..ketemuan di pasirkoja......


Maunya pake vellfire... Hahaha aha

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

RALAT EMAIL BUAT DIGITAL ENTRY YG BETUL : [email protected] atau [email protected]

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

> _RALAT_ : *VARIETY YANG DI LOMBAKAN MENJADI 17 Variety, Hikarimoyomono & Hikarimono di pisah...*
> 
> _Biaya Pendaptaran :_
> _Up to 15cm  Rp.  150.000,-
> 16-20cm      Rp.  200.000,-
> 21-25cm      Rp.  250.000,-
> 26-30cm      Rp.  300.000,-
> 31-35cm      Rp.  350.000,-
> 36-40cm      Rp.  400.000,-
> ...


mau tanya lagi Om Bak Lomba ini  Fatlomba kah..Atau bak bulatnya.. ::

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Hari ini ikan dipuasain, besok pagi..foto2, ukur2, karantina...


Makasih pa president... Dengan hormat di tunggu ke datanganya di bandung.

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

ada lelang ikan sumbangan juri dan panitia jg.........

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Geloo...keren keren amattt...





> mantap euy ikan2 lelangnya.......





> Hadir ah..........liatin yg lelang....seru...hehehehe


 
_Ditunggu kedatanganya di 1st bandung young koi show.... Masih ada sumbangan iklan lelang dari hobies hobies up to 80bu..._

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

APKI must minta maaf di semua media masa dan dibubarkan nih kalau begini caranya, hahahhaha

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Don, nanti di bandung gw minta dikawal sama tim 9 elu ya, yg dari korea itu. Inget kan, yg di pegasus.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Di Bandung 1st YKS nanti diharapkan juga banyak koi-koi dalam negeri yang bisa menang, gak sabar nih utk hadir di keramaian kontes Bandung..yg pastinya bakal seru banget..
> Sayang semua ikan2 calon juaraku yg sdh masuk TC pada RIP karena over-training..


Turut prihatin kang robby atas ikan2 yg RIP yg mau disiapken entry di 1stbyks....  :: 

Masih ada waktu kang untuk nyiapian\cari ikan penggantinya... Ditunggu di bandung ya  :Peace:

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

> Om Budi....apakah informasi sejarah ZNA Bandung Chapter diatas ada yang salah? Mungkin Om Budi yg lebih mengerti soal sejarah ZNA Bandung.
> Kalau ada yg salah info, bisa mohon di koreksi ....? Spy kami juga bisa pembaca bisa lebih mengerti. Terima Kasih.


Pak william, senior zna bdg, spt pak eddy, pak juju, pak kiki, pak ayi, dan lainnya kan masih hidup, jadi bs diklarifikasi kam langsung.  ::  Seperti yg sdh sy posting sebelumna, kl memang apki penyebab klub anggota nya mengendur krn jadwal apki, sebaiknya apki dibubarkan. Sy selaku ketua kan menjalankam amanat anggota. Jadi kl ada anhgota menghendaki demikian , kenapa tidak. Drpd di protes melulu kan. Tidak baik kesannya di mata pemain baru.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Om sbw, untuk teman2 dari luar Bandung, tolong di kasi petunjuk jalan ke tempat kontes..supaya gak nyasar dan telat bawa ikan2nya atuh..


_Dari arah jakarta exit tol buah batu,belok kiri lurus mentok ketemu perempatan soekarnohatta belok kiri lurus kurang lebih 200m sebelah kiri pintu masuk Komplek Batu Nunggal.... lurus terus nanti kelihatan graha batununggal.
_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Suksessssss byks

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## friendship forever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## friendship forever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

*SEGERA DILELANG DI LELANG DI TUNGGU.... DI 1st Bandung Young Koi Show 2011*

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Mengigatkan *pendaptaran digital* bisa diemail ke: _[email protected]_
> Format file : _Nama-handling-kota-jenis-ukuran_ . 
> Biaya pendaptaran bisa di transper ke : _Bca 5140199399 AN. HARTONO SOEKWANTO_





> ada om *oneday entry* pendaptaran tetap hari *jumat* bisa pendaptaran digital atau datang lgs ke tempat lomba.... buat one day entry ada tambahan biaya pendaptaran 10%


*ARE YOU READY.......  



*

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

_Link live report hasil penjurian 
http://apki.info/bandungyoungkoishow/_

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Kok blm fully updated ya, ada point nya tp ndak tau yg dpt yg mana.....


Ya om belum full di update, ada sedikit masalah dengan koneksi internet di venue... Hari ini mudah2an beres...

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> LINK JUARA UTAMA :
> http://apki.info/bandungyoungkoishow...llery&Itemid=3


Ini mungkin Pk Haji Link Juara Utama nya : http://apki.info/bandungyoungkoishow...d=200&Itemid=3

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Memang ini ketika kontes Koi meriah bak pesta pernikahan...

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Selamat buat semuanya ya... sorry agak telat, baru aktif lagi di Jakarta....

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

